

Attn: Startup Founders, You Need a Hobby - Cmccann7
http://entrepreneurialactivism.com/2010/05/11/attn-startup-founders-you-need-a-hobby/

======
char
I completely agree that hobbies are largely beneficial to the mental health of
founders. I have several, and they help keep me sane.

On a side note, how much money does this guy HAVE? I mean, 'scuba diving with
sharks'? 'Spelunking in New Zealand'?? 'Riding sheep at a rodeo'?!

My hobbies include things like crossword puzzles, tennis, frisbee, piano, and
knitting. They are great for the startup budget. Also, video games.

~~~
metachris
I can recommend one 'hobby' above all, especially for programmers and all
people working intensely on projects: rock climbing!

It's a great hobby/sport: It is free (just get the initial equipment: shoes
and a harness), you'll get to wonderful places in nature, it's exciting and
challenging, you'll get better very quickly and notice it, you'll meet many
nice people, it's a great combination for using both body and brain(!), and
most of all: It forces you to stop thinking about projects! If you climb, your
mind will be _instantly_ free of all everyday business.

Imo the easiest way to start is finding a beginner climbing group around your
location; there are plenty - especially in the US and Europe.

~~~
Cmccann7
Rock climbing is a great idea! Some of my friends used to climb in San Luis
Obispo but I never set aside the time to join them and learn. I'll have to add
this to the list, thanks for the suggestion :)

------
avk
I agree with the message but this post is really lacking. Only 2 sentences are
spent on why founders need hobbies and much more on a list that, as one of the
other commenters already pointed out, is irresponsibly expensive for most
founders. It would be better to hear how a founder with a hobby is more
successful thanks to his hobby.

~~~
potatolicious
Not only is it irresponsibly expensive, those don't really sound like hobbies
(not in the context they are putting it anyways). A hobby is something you
dedicate and involve yourself with that isn't your profesional line of work -
which means spending a significant amount of time with it. Doing something
once or twice is not a hobby.

The items on that list sound more like Bucket List items - something you'd do
once and never again. That makes an experience, not a hobby.

I do agree with the premise though - it's important to have hobbies.
Personally I do a lot of photography - film specifically so I can spend less
time in front of the computer.

------
failquicker
Mine is running. You don't have to do much prep, and you can do it anywhere.
It's great because it works well in groups like a running club or a race. But
it is also amazing to just take off and clear your head all by yourself.

I've met a surprising amount of founders that run.

~~~
mceachen
+1 to running -- I used to run with music, but find it more clarifying to run
with only the distraction of being where ever I am.

~~~
danielh
I'm a runner too, but I found out that it is not the best activity to stop
thinking about a topic. My mind keeps wandering around, unless I run so fast
that I'm totally exhausted for the rest of the day.

As I recently discovered that activities which require your undivided
attention work better for me. My meditation is motorcycling and downhill
biking :)

------
jaytee_clone
Hobbies are great. Crafts are even better. (i.e. things that you can get
better at indefinitely like playing an instrument)

------
charlesju
While those are all dandy and great activities, I think I say for all of us
here that doing a startup is our hobby and life because it's the most
exhilarating and fulfilling way to spend our time.

~~~
Cmccann7
Same here, but doing any one thing day in and day out has a tendency to make
you necrotic.

It's just like when you are taking a shower and an idea hits you, it's because
you aren't focusing on work and you are in complete silence. You need time to
relax, recharge, and recover. Believe me I only learned this through
experience, but you need a break every now and then.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Totally agree. Plus, I find that hobbies & activities unrelated to my startup
can actually help. I'm a big believer in lateral thinking, and one great way
to practice lateral thinking is to shift your mind onto other, unrelated
topics.

I was reading this article from the founder of Kayak earlier today:
[http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/12604/Startup-
Insights-...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/12604/Startup-Insights-
From-Paul-English-Co-Founder-of-Kayak.aspx) and he mentioned something
interesting. Despite being a travel startup, he avoids hiring people from the
travel industry. I believe that's because he sees value in having people with
different modes of thinking.

And in a way, that's kind of what a hobby does for you. It puts you into a
different mode of thinking, which can come back and benefit your startup. :)

Just my $0.02.

~~~
cloudwalking
Stefan Sagmeister says something similar in his TED talk "The power of time
off". Every seven years his firm takes a year off to travel, work on hobbies,
and kick around ideas. He goes on to say that some of those ideas influence
most of their work for the next seven years, allowing them to consistently
produce fresh and amazing work.

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/stefan_sagmeister_the_pow...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/stefan_sagmeister_the_power_of_time_off.html)

------
drenei
Agreed. Best thing for me so far has been climbing. Its physical, social, is
relatively cheap, involves problem solving and I have fun doing it — a great
combination for me. Feeling myself grow with something that is so different
from my work is also pretty awesome.

------
wjr
I think anybody that is challenged daily with alot of problem solving and
creative thinking should have a psychical hobby. Sports like running or
swimming are pretty inexpensive and give you a great work out. Personally my
favorite hobby is tennis, not only does it require psychical fitness but also
a vast amount of critical thinking. Strategy is key in this sport.

However any psychical activity not related to your daily job helps not only
clear your mind but also stay in good shape. By all means, if I could require
each developer that I work with, run 2 miles every other day without
hesitation, I would it.

------
Mongoose
With Starcraft 2 imminent, I can add one item to the hobby list.

------
wgren
Il faut cultiver notre jardin.

I think gardening is pretty nice. Poking around in the garden feels
meditative, and nothing is so relaxing to me as sitting in a garden and
smelling the flowers.

You get to be creative, and possibly make something that can give you
enjoyment for decades.

Maybe I'm just becoming middle aged though. :)

~~~
mrvir
Devenir vieux, c'est quand on ne peut pas fumer les plantes que nous
cultivons. Just joking ;-)

------
0nly1ife
Running for fitness and fishing for calm.

------
tomwans
you guys obviously need more than a hobby according to Meghan McCain:
<http://twitter.com/McCainBlogette/status/13756576141>

